# Simple foam art



## coff33_life (5 mo ago)

Just a simple foam art on my Columbian coffee . Cups are NotNEUTRAL which imo have the best design for an handle . If you ever mess up your art just leave a bit of foam back and use a Moka pen or cocktail stick )


----------



## DanLeyden (3 mo ago)

That really is quite stunning... now I need to go practice more!


----------

